# Looking for advice on how to cut sweet corn



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I just bought a dozen sweet corn and want to dehydrate them. I remember from my camp days boiling and just slicing down the cob. I mean this is pretty straight forward but does any one have any extra advice?


----------



## recoilless_57mm (Oct 15, 2012)

Go on youtube and search for canning corn, cutting corn. You should get some hits that shows a fellow using a battery operated drill to cut the corn off the cob by running it through one of those circular corn cutters. I made up a screw from a 3/8" X 6" long lag bolt. On the bolt I brazed a flat washer to stop the cob from going all the way up to the drill chuck. I used a rat tail file to make the threads a bit deeper so it would grip the cob better. I then ran the cob through the corn cutter with great success. The only other thing I would suggest is sharpen the teeth on the corn cutter. The one I was able to purchase would not cut hot butter. Once I sharpened it the corn came off easier and looked great. I did 144 cobs in less than 1 hour.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I just steam it in the microwave then put it on the dehydrator. :dunno:


----------

